# ret dot for mossberg 835



## trikortreat (Dec 10, 2008)

i just got a new mossberg 835 n its awesome. im using it for turkey hunting this spring...i need help for red dots...what brand and what type?


----------



## Bernie P. (Sep 25, 2008)

A friend has been using a $25 Bushnell's RD on his Mberg 500 for years and never had a problem.I was concerned about how well it would hold up but after putting one on my 835 and quite a few shots it's still working great.


----------



## muliehunter (Nov 28, 2008)

I just put a Bushnell Trophy Red Dot on my 835. I shot a box of Federal 3.5" Turkey loads sighting it in and getting familiar with it. How it holds up, I'll have to wait and see. So far so good. MH


----------



## trikortreat (Dec 10, 2008)

thanks yall for helpin me out..so ya dont think i need anything really expensive? i just want it to hold cuz im gona be pumpin out 3 maybe even 3 1/2 inch shells. i dont know much about red dots...what is the main point of them...sorry if i sound like an idiot.


----------



## Bernie P. (Sep 25, 2008)

Their advantage is QUICK target acquisition.Even the Benoit clan has adopted them on their rifles.Those boys don't change anything they use without damn good reason.


----------



## Pap (Jan 3, 2007)

I've used a 29.00 bushnell for 6 years with no problems. I really like it. I carry a spare battery tho.


----------

